

YC Female founders conference wasn’t about women in tech - pritianka
https://medium.com/@pritianka/yc-female-founders-conference-wasn-t-about-women-in-tech-4aee00e10c9c

======
eplanit
"And they happened to be all women. To me, that’s diversity at its finest."

Nice conference and all, but a rather puzzling take on the concept of
"diversity".

~~~
pritianka
Fair point - I wasn't very clear. Often diversity is simplified to gender or
race, etc. In my definition diversity means including people who look, think,
act, work and study different. I expected YC to be unidimensional with this
conference and have people who are exactly like their typical accelerator
applicant - young, white males, working on very technical products and
startups - except female, attend.

However, when I met the other attendees I saw that YC had transcended that
uni-dimensional idea and brought in people from all walks of life, technical
or not, local or not. I think that's a multi-layered definition of diversity.
YC did a great job of expanding itself from "tech startup incubator" to a
facilitator of dreams, technical or not, startuppy or not.

Does that make more sense?

------
Alex3917
More importantly, it's not even really about women, at least from the
presentations I saw. I.e. it's women sharing experiences and giving business
advice, rather than giving business advice specifically _for women_. That's
something a lot of similar events do, which might be useful to a limited
extent, but I feel like more often than not it causes women to not get the
same quality of advice that men get.

~~~
pritianka
I don't think I fully understand. Is your perspective that the presentations
and advice were useful because the speakers were qualified? Or are you saying
that because it was not targeted to women, the advice was not as helpful?

~~~
Alex3917
What I was trying to say is that when people host these types of events, a lot
of them spend all of their time on issues that are specific to women (e.g.
sexual harassment), rather than giving advice on how to be successful in
business in general. So I was saying it's good to see events like this that
don't fall into that trap.

E.g. in college I took a semester long class on women and entrepreneurship,
and the entire class ended up being about issues like maternity leave and the
glass ceiling. How to actually start a successful business never even came up.
So while this kind of stuff is certainly important to know about, I can't help
but feeling like for the vast majority of the students, who were female and
for whom this was probably their first and maybe last exposure to
entrepreneurship, that this was actually a huge disservice to them. And this
is sort of a pattern that I've seen come up again and again.

~~~
pritianka
You are right. I totally agree with you! We need to focus on building and the
how-tos on that rather than "problems women face". Too much discussion of the
things that are wrong without a discussion of how to be a bad-ass despite them
demotivates many people.

I once read an article about how bad the sexism is in the tech industry
(particularly for startup founders) and it completely bummed me out. It didn't
do me any good to hear of all the horrendous stories, it only demotivated me.

Luckily enough, our customers were busy emailing me about the product and
various things and I had to snap out of it and get on with building my company
:p

